# erze sondieren



## Buck1985 (1. Juli 2009)

hi ich wollte mal fragen ob es ein addon gibt mit dem man mehrere stacks erz auf einmal sondieren kann hab gerade erst  meinen juwe hoch geskillt und find es extrem nervig das man immer nur 5 erze auf einmal sondiert.

mfg Buck


----------



## mystiqueboarder (2. Juli 2009)

Buck1985 schrieb:


> hi ich wollte mal fragen ob es ein addon gibt mit dem man mehrere stacks erz auf einmal sondieren kann hab gerade erst meinen juwe hoch geskillt und find es extrem nervig das man immer nur 5 erze auf einmal sondiert.
> 
> mfg Buck



ein wirkliches addon, was einem seine erze alle aufeinmal sondiert gibt es wohl nicht.
ich benutze dazu das addon panda...
man hat eine übersicht über seine steine und das erz, welches sich im inventar befindet und kann direkt beim klicken auf das entsprechende symbol des erzes sondieren.
erspart einem einen klick, da man nicht immer "sondieren" und dann das erz anwählen muss.


----------



## Géreon (6. Juli 2009)

warum so kompliziert geht doch viel einfacher mit nem Makro


/cast sondieren
/use Durchsuchen
/use Saroniterz


Sucht selbsständig nach Saroniterz in deiner Tasche und sondiert es dann. Also einfach das Makro so schreiben und dann immer nur 1 taste Drücken. mit der 'G11 von Logitec kann man das dann sogar komplett alleine machen wenn man den Ablauf auf die Tastatur programiert.


----------



## Buck1985 (6. Juli 2009)

danke das makro is super und ich hab ne g15 hab da aber nich son plan von kannst du mit sagen wie ich den abblauf programmieren kann


----------



## Géreon (7. Juli 2009)

Ich kann Dir leider nicht sagen wie das geht hab selbst nur ne Normalotastatur. Ich weiß aber das es irgendwie geht. Ich werde mich mal in der Gilde umhören. Irgendwer muss es ja wissen :-).
Gebe Dir aber keine garatie ob ich was rausbekomme.

so long

Gruß Gere


----------



## Géreon (7. Juli 2009)

Ach noch was

Das Makro ist natürlich auf andere Berufe auch anwendbar. Ich bin zum Beispiel Juwe und Verzauberer. Aus den Grünen Gems die beim Sondieren entstehen baue ich meist irgendwelche Ringe etc. die ich dann entzaubere. Das Makro dafür sieht bei mir so aus:

/cast entzaubern
/use Durchsuchen
/use Dolchanhänger aus Nephrit
/use Sonnenfelsring
/use Kristallene Citrinhalskette
/use Kristallenes Chalzedonamulett
/use Sonnenfelsring
/use Blutsteinband
/use Schattenmachtring

Wenn sich keins dieser Items im Inventar befindet, entzaubert er wie sonst auch durch das anklicken des Items. Auch sieht man dadurch, dass du das Sondier - Makro auf alle Erzarten erweitern kannst.


----------



## Sir Wagi (7. Juli 2009)

Bin zwar erst seit Sonntag Juwe, aber ich bin jezz schon genervt vom Klicken ^^ ...

Thx für das nette Makro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## schaLkeFanaT (24. Juli 2009)

Géreon schrieb:


> warum so kompliziert geht doch viel einfacher mit nem Makro
> 
> 
> /cast sondieren
> ...



Wenn ich das bei mir ausprobiere zeigt er immer nur an "Benötigt 5 Saroniterz" ?
Hab das Makro wirklich genau so programmiert?


----------



## Griese (24. Juli 2009)

Musst gucken das der erste Stack im Inventar mindestens 5 Saroniterze hat. Ansonsten kommt die Meldung.

Bissl nervig, aber hab das selbe Problem.


----------



## gnomios (5. Dezember 2009)

Das kommt davon weil die Erze in der Bergbautaschen sind tut sie in die normale und es klappt wunderbar


----------



## Griese (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch keine Bergbautasche und hab das selbe Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (8. Dezember 2009)

Na toll, da hab ich in meiner Mittagspause grad über 50 Stacks von Hand sondiert und entdecke jetzt das Makro -.-

Auf jeden Fall Danke, wird mir bei meiner nächsten Sondierorgie sehr hilfreich sein!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Dezember 2009)

Géreon schrieb:


> /cast sondieren
> */use Durchsuchen*
> /use Saroniterz


was bitte soll das dickgedruckte? das macht nichts. die fähigkeit durchsuchen gibt es nicht


----------



## Anaximedes (14. Dezember 2009)

Auctioneer kann das auch


----------



## Griese (15. Dezember 2009)

Enchantrix, um genau zu sein.


----------

